# Trash The Dress - Graduation



## kylejordan (Nov 2, 2007)

A good friend wanted some TTD styled shots with her old grad dress, so we took her out to an old abandoned cabin during a rainy afternoon. Here's a few shots we got during the day.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 2, 2007)

Not so sure about the second one but I really like the comp and PP in the first one. Nice job.


----------



## playswithlight (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like both of them. I think they're great.  I could see why some people wouldn't like the 2nd one, but it is called "trash" the dress.  Sometimes TTD sessions can just look like regular bridal sessions if you don't take enough risk. The boots are a great touch.


----------



## kylejordan (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks deadeye and playswithlight.
Yeah, we went with a wierd feel to the shots, a bit untraditional. I guess that's TTD for you. 
I'm happy about the boots too. We went out and bought them 1o minutes before heading out to the cabin.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 2, 2007)

I would have liked to have seen a bit more of the model's back in the first picture, so that the curve of the bow isn't bumping the side of the photo. Can we see the first picture in color? And there is some weird stripe thing going on to the left of her body in the first one.. Hm...


----------



## kylejordan (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't have a colour version on me here at work *cough*
The wierd lines are rain drops. It was pretty wet out...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are very cool. Great job. Welcome to the photo forum


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 3, 2007)

I actually like #2 alot.  Her boots totally make the shot!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 5, 2007)

I like them.  I would love to see some more from this shoot.


----------



## kylejordan (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have a few more from this shoot, just not here at my work computer. Eventually once my website is set up i'll have more up.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 7, 2007)

2 one is great, looks like a fashion shot. H


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 7, 2007)

reminds me of something Courtney Love "ish"....kinda grungy, but hot...not that I think Courtney Love is hot, I dunno, get what I am saying?


----------

